# Unique Trophies!!



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Do any of you guys have any small game kills or any unusual trophies you would like to share? I would love to see them!!!
Ben


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My dad shot a bull elk a couple years ago With his left antler growing out the side of his head. I can post pictures if anyones interested.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Id like to see that ^


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

x2^^^^


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

my first bow kill trophy to me for sure


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Here it is.


 what a freak! but really cool.. its like an antlered doe..


22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> my first bow kill trophy to me for sure


nice, what is the kidney doing outside its fur?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That's tasty right there, best you can get.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> my first bow kill trophy to me for sure


 thats just about where i hit the first one i killed.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

N7709K said:


> That's tasty right there, best you can get.


 yep


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I shot a spike as my first bow kill when we where cleaning it come to find out it was a doe. Will post pics later.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Fawns are the most tender meat you can get.. And really why does it matter what he filled his tag with?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Who cares what other people think??? He did it and was proud of it! give the guy a break!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

TIme to get this thread back on track boys!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Let's ge this thread back on track of its inteneded purpose.

If you have a post that I removed here, consider it a warning. We will not tolerate harassment of any legal kill.

If you have an issue with this, PM me. It's that simple.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

We'll try this ONE more time. This could be a fun thread if folks could learn not to harass and bash other members for their choice of the LEGAL taking of game.

In case you forgot, this was the intended purpose - 

*Unique Trophies!! 
Do any of you guys have any small game kills or any unusual trophies you would like to share? I would love to see them!!!
Ben*


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for clearin that crap up, fasst!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Well once my uncle shot a buck in Mexico and while cleaning it they found 4 mineralized bullets in it and it's throat full of maggots. It was the biggest deer he's ever shot and had him mounted but he wouldnt eat the meat


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

need-a-bow said:


> Well once my uncle shot a buck in Mexico and while cleaning it they found 4 mineralized bullets in it and it's throat full of maggots. It was the biggest deer he's ever shot and had him mounted but he wouldnt eat the meat


idk about you but i wouldnt eaither probly had lead poisioning


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

My dad shot a turkey and his entire esophagus was filled with pecans! He thought it had a disease but his throat was just filled with whole pecans his head looked really funny...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> My dad shot a turkey and his entire esophagus was filled with pecans! He thought it had a disease but his throat was just filled with whole pecans his head looked really funny...


you think someone fed him? or is there a lot of pecan trees in FL?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Certain parts of Fl have tons of pecan orchards mostly north FL but dad killed him about 200 yards away from a pecan orchard with an old cemetery right by it...


----------

